# My Art, like any cares



## s07uck11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dysolexic on deviantART

a few things I've started recently. ehhhh, whatcha think?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

That seems pretty dark :3 
thats cool!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

It's very good. I like the dark overtones.


----------



## hellbike (Sep 3, 2012)

i think it's very cliche. However i like your avatar.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the colorfulness of the Crude Awakening photo.


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

To be honest, I just see a lot of photos run through filters in Photoshop. Which is too bad, because they might look good if they were just touched up.


----------

